# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Digitalkamera: Flecken im Bild

## noox

Hab grad festgestellt, dass ich zwei Flecken im Bild habe. Diese dürften aber nicht auf der äußersten Scheibe sein. 

Einen kann man gut auf diesem Bild erkennen:

Der Fleck ist gut auf Höhe der Sonne, leicht rechts oberhalb der Skifahrerin im Himmel zu erkennen.

Ich hab sie oft beim Skifahren einfach in der Tasche eingeschoben. Einmal ist sie mir dabei ziemlich nass geworden. Meine Vermutung ist, dass da innen drinnen irgendwo Feuchtigkeit eingedrungen ist, die sich dann hier abgelagert hat.

Wäre das plausibel? Es geht um eine Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3. Hat man da eventuell ein Chance das zu zerlegen, dass man die einzelnen Linsen reinigen kann? Mit freiem Auge sieht man übrigens keine Verunreinigung.

----------


## Laubfrosch

jop. kann gut sein.

hatten ähnliches bei ner olympus digicam. 

feuchtigkeit kommt da halt immer irgendwie durch und trocknet und bildet einen hässlichen dunklen fleck....

----------


## Poison :)

dreck/fleck könnte genauso gut am sensor sein!? 
wäre nicht unbedingt besser :/

----------


## georg

Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich Staub am Sensor oder innen am Objektiv (letzte Linse). Der kommt durch die Abdichtung des Objektivstubus in das Kameragehäuse. Was die meisten nicht wissen: Kompaktkameras haben das gleiche Problem wie DSLRs - natürlich nicht so extrem weil das Objektiv immer drauf bleibt. Der Dichtring um den Tubus herum ist aber nicht 100%ig dicht, vor allem bei Feuchtigkeit werden  bei dem Ein-/Ausschalten Verunreinigungen eingebracht.

Da hilft nur: Zum Service geben und reinigen lassen, evtl Dichtung erneuern lassen - falls letzteres wirtschaftlich überhaupt möglich ist.

Das passiert aber nur Outdoorfanatikern wie wir es sind. Normalsterbliche, die die Kamera sowieso alle 2 Jahre tauschen weil die neue wieder 2MP mehr hat, sind davon nicht betroffen.  :Frown: 

edit: Anbei das aktuelle Testbild meiner Kompaktkamera (Fuji F31fd 1/4sek; f8; ISO100; skaliert und aufgehellt). Die benötigt auch wieder eine Reinigung. Durchschnittlich alle 1-2 Jahre, je nach Einsatz.

Ganz normal bei digitalen Kameras.

----------

